# seleccionar solo las celdas que tienen datos



## rapidito78840 (Aug 22, 2012)

Buenas tardes: espero y por favor me pudieran dar ayuda con este archivo. esta es la historia, tengo una archivo en donde hay varios datos, pero algunos de ellos solo tienen texto y no tienen cantidades, otros estan en blanco.
lo que hago es que copio toda la hoja, la pasteo en otra hoja  y luego elimino todos los renglones que no necesito.
para este ejemplo solo he seleccionado un determinado numero de renglones, pero hay mas. y para cuestiones practicas los que eliminaria son los que he puesto de color ( aunque en el archivo original no hay con color )
por favor tomen en cuenta que :

1.-algunos solo tienen texto con numeros "0" estos se eliminan
2.-algunos solo tienen "0" con "0" estos tambien se eliminan
3.-algunos son renglones en blanco en medio de los que tienen informacion, estos tambien se eliminan.

creo que a lo mejor alguna macro pudiera servir, donde me deje elegir el rango de celdas a seleccionar, luego que las pase a una nueva hoja, luego que elimine las que no se necesitan.

no pude subir un archivo ni nada parecido al foro.. pero aqui subi el archivo de excel para que por favor lo bajen y lo puedan ver, se los agradeceria mucho...

Download sin_renglones_blancos xlsx, fast and secure downloading from crocko.com

sin renglones blancos.xlsx - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
saludos y gracias


----------



## rapidito78840 (Aug 23, 2012)

Excel 2010CDEFGHIJKLM4asi estaasi debe quedar5CDEFGCDEFG6ParcialDebeHaberParcialDebeHaber7Gastos de Operacion60,870.55Gastos de Operacion60,870.558Materiales31,313.01Materiales31,313.019Arts . Limpieza0.00Luz Agua Gas11,933.4710Luz Agua Gas11,933.47Tel Tel Correos1,673.0111Tel Tel Correos1,673.01Pub y Prop287.0712Servicios0.00Arts Escritorio558.5613Pub y Prop287.07Varios11,442.1614Arts Escritorio558.56Gasolina y Lub2,435.8415Mto. Local0.00Comis Banc1,227.4316Cuotas y Susc0.00IVA5,806.3117Fletes0.00IDE Retenido2,826.0018Varios11,442.16Ctas x Pagar139,059.27185.2819Interes Banc0.00Bancos208,376.8520Aguinaldos0.00208,562.13208,562.13210.000.0022Gasolina y Lub2,435.8423Mto. Local0.0024Comis Banc1,227.43250.000.00260.000.00270.000.00280.000.00290.000.00300.000.00311% Nominas0.0032Imss0.0033Afore Imss0.0034Infonavit0.0035Sueldos0.003637IVA5,806.3138Ispt Retenido0.0039Ispt Pagado0.004041Imss Retenido0.000.00424344ISR Bancos0.0045ISR Recaud0.0046IETU0.0047IDE Retenido2,826.0048Credito al Salario0.0049Pension Alim0.000.0050Ctas x Pagar0.0051Dep. En Garantia0.0052Ctas x Cobrar0.000.0053Infonavit0.000.0054Ctas x Pagar139,059.27185.28556.000.000.00568.000.000.005710.000.000.005812.000.000.0059Bancos208,376.8560208,562.13208,562.1361Hoja1


----------



## bmacias (Aug 24, 2012)

Sub myDeleteRows()

Dim MyCol As String
Dim MyVal As Variant
Dim i As Integer

MyCol = InputBox("Columna donde buscar", "Column Search", "A")
MyVal = InputBox("Valor a buscar", "search value", 0)
  For i = 1 To Range(MyCol & "65536").End(xlUp).Row Step 1
    If Application.WorksheetFunction.CountIf(Range("A" & i & ":AZ" & i), MyVal) > 0 Then
    Range("A" & i).EntireRow.Delete
    End If
  Next i

End Sub

Se lo piratie a scotaweful de este mismo foro.

Saludos, 

Benjamin


----------



## rapidito78840 (Aug 24, 2012)

bien... deja lo pruebo y gracias por tu ayuda...


----------



## rapidito78840 (Aug 24, 2012)

rapidito78840 said:


> bien... deja lo pruebo y gracias por tu ayuda...



no halle donde editar el post.... pero era para agregar esto:

Benjamin:  muchas pero muchas gracias por responder al post y por tu ayuda... gracias y voy a probarlo hasta mañana, ya que no tengo la pc con el archivo en esta pc... espero poder instalarlo y probarlo, ya que no se mucho de macros, pero la lucha le voy a hacer... saludos y de nuevo muchas gracias por tu atencion !


----------



## rapidito78840 (Aug 28, 2012)

bmacias said:


> Sub myDeleteRows()
> 
> Dim MyCol As String
> Dim MyVal As Variant
> ...



no lo supe poner o no funciono como yo esperaba, cuando le pongo correr el macro, me sale una ventana donde me dice por supuesto la columna donde buscar y algo mas, aun poniendole la columna a buscar, despues no hace nada....

practicamente este es el ejemplo de los datos... aqui he marcado las celdas amarillas que deben desaparecer... 

Excel 2010ABCDEFGHI1ParcialDebeHaberParcialDebeHaber2Gastos de Operacion60,870.55Gastos de Operacion63,025.053Materiales31,313.01Materiales0.004Arts . Limpieza0.00Arts . Limpieza0.005Luz Agua Gas11,933.47Luz Agua Gas0.006Tel Tel Correos1,673.01Tel Tel Correos0.007Servicios0.00Servicios0.008Pub y Prop287.07Pub y Prop0.009Arts Escritorio558.56Arts Escritorio0.0010Mto. Local0.00Mto. Local0.0011Cuotas y Susc0.00Cuotas y Susc0.0012Fletes0.00Fletes70.0013Varios11,442.16Varios612.7914Interes Banc0.00Interes Banc0.0015Aguinaldos0.00Aguinaldos0.001600.0000.0017Gasolina y Lub2,435.84Gasolina y Lub0.0018Mto. Local0.00Mto. Local0.0019Comis Banc1,227.43Comis Banc0.002000.0000.002100.0000.002200.0000.002300.0000.002400.0000.002500.0000.00261% Nominas0.001% Nominas0.0027Imss0.00Imss0.0028Afore Imss0.00Afore Imss0.0029Infonavit0.00Infonavit0.0030Sueldos0.00Sueldos62,342.263132IVA5,806.31IVA62.8133Ispt Retenido0.00Ispt Retenido2,277.0234Ispt Pagado0.00Ispt Pagado0.003536Imss Retenido0.000.00Imss Retenido0.001,593.79373839ISR Bancos0.00ISR Bancos0.0040ISR Recaud0.00ISR Recaud0.0041IETU0.00IETU0.0042IDE Retenido2,826.00IDE Retenido0.0043Credito al Salario0.00Credito al Salario309.1744Pension Alim0.000.00Pension Alim0.001,344.8045Ctas x Pagar0.00Ctas x Pagar0.0046Dep. En Garantia0.00Dep. En Garantia0.0047Ctas x Cobrar0.000.00Ctas x Cobrar48Infonavit0.000.00Infonavit0.003,883.7749Ctas x Pagar139,059.27185.28Ctas x Pagar0.000.005060.000.0060.000.005180.000.0080.000.0052100.000.00100.000.0053120.000.00120.000.0054Bancos208,376.85Caja54,297.6555208,562.13208,562.1363,397.0363,397.03antesCell FormulasRangeFormulaB1ParcialB331313.01B40B511933.47B61673.01B70B8287.07B9558.56B100B110B120B1311442.16B140B150B160B172435.84B180B191227.43B200B210B220B230B240B250B260B270B280B290B300C1DebeC260870.55C325806.31C340C360C390C400C410C422826C430C440C450C460C470C480C49139059.27C500C510C520C530C55208562.13D1HaberD330D360D440D470D480D49185.28D500D510D520D530D54208376.85D55208562.13G1ParcialG30G40G50G60G70G80G90G100G110G1270G13612.79G140G150G160G170G180G190G200G210G220G230G240G250G260G270G280G290G3062342.26H1DebeH263025.05H3262.81H340H360H390H400H410H420H43309.17H440H450H460H480H490H500H510H520H530H5563397.03I1HaberI332277.02I361593.79I441344.8I483883.77I490I500I510I520I530I5454297.65I5563397.03A2Gastos de OperacionA3MaterialesA4Arts . LimpiezaA5Luz Agua GasA6Tel Tel CorreosA7ServiciosA8Pub y PropA9Arts EscritorioA10Mto. LocalA11Cuotas y SuscA12FletesA13VariosA14Interes BancA15AguinaldosA160A17Gasolina y LubA18Mto. LocalA19Comis BancA200A210A220A230A240A250A261% NominasA27ImssA28Afore ImssA29InfonavitA30SueldosA32IVAA33Ispt RetenidoA34Ispt PagadoA36Imss RetenidoA39ISR BancosA40ISR RecaudA41IETUA42IDE RetenidoA43Credito al SalarioA44Pension AlimA45Ctas x PagarA46Dep. En GarantiaA47Ctas x CobrarA48InfonavitA49Ctas x PagarA506A518A5210A5312A54BancosF2Gastos de OperacionF3MaterialesF4Arts . LimpiezaF5Luz Agua GasF6Tel Tel CorreosF7ServiciosF8Pub y PropF9Arts EscritorioF10Mto. LocalF11Cuotas y SuscF12FletesF13VariosF14Interes BancF15AguinaldosF160F17Gasolina y LubF18Mto. LocalF19Comis BancF200F210F220F230F240F250F261% NominasF27ImssF28Afore ImssF29InfonavitF30SueldosF32IVAF33Ispt RetenidoF34Ispt PagadoF36Imss RetenidoF39ISR BancosF40ISR RecaudF41IETUF42IDE RetenidoF43Credito al SalarioF44Pension AlimF45Ctas x PagarF46Dep. En GarantiaF47Ctas x CobrarF48InfonavitF49Ctas x PagarF506F518F5210F5312F54Caja

y asi deberia de quedar:

Excel 2010ABCDEFGHI1ParcialDebeHaberParcialDebeHaber2Gastos de Operacion60,870.55Gastos de Operacion63,025.053Materiales31,313.01Fletes70.004Luz Agua Gas11,933.47Varios612.795Tel Tel Correos1,673.01Sueldos62,342.266Pub y Prop287.07IVA62.817Arts Escritorio558.56Ispt Retenido2,277.028Varios11,442.16Imss Retenido0.001,593.799Gasolina y Lub2,435.84Credito al Salario309.1710Comis Banc1,227.43Pension Alim0.001,344.8011IVA5,806.31Infonavit0.003,883.7712IDE Retenido2,826.00Caja54,297.6513Ctas x Pagar139,059.27185.2863,397.0363,397.0314Bancos208,376.8515208,562.13208,562.13despuesCell FormulasRangeFormulaB1ParcialB331313.01B411933.47B51673.01B6287.07B7558.56B811442.16B92435.84B101227.43C1DebeC260870.55C115806.31C122826C13139059.27C15208562.13D1HaberD13185.28D14208376.85D15208562.13G1ParcialG370G4612.79G562342.26H1DebeH263025.05H662.81H80H9309.17H100H110H1363397.03I1HaberI72277.02I81593.79I101344.8I113883.77I1254297.65I1363397.03A2Gastos de OperacionA3MaterialesA4Luz Agua GasA5Tel Tel CorreosA6Pub y PropA7Arts EscritorioA8VariosA9Gasolina y LubA10Comis BancA11IVAA12IDE RetenidoA13Ctas x PagarA14BancosF2Gastos de OperacionF3FletesF4VariosF5SueldosF6IVAF7Ispt RetenidoF8Imss RetenidoF9Credito al SalarioF10Pension AlimF11InfonavitF12Caja

claro, viendo lo que deseo con estos ejemplos y como debiera quedar... quizas ahora si, si me ayudan por favor con esa macro para no hacerlo manualmente, que me de la opcion de señalar desde donde a donde va a buscar la macro los datos, luego quitar lo que no tenga correspondencia, y luego generar una nueva hoja ( puede ser ahi mismo en ese libro, o solo generar la nueva hoja,) para luego yo salvarla o imprimir lo que genere...

como ven?  algo complicado verdad ?


----------



## jorgegalo (May 14, 2015)

Hola, me tomé el tiempo para hacer la macro que realiza lo que planteas. El resultado fue el esperado. Soy nuevo en esto de las macros, y el presente foro (concretamente este post) es de las primeras cosas que he leído respecto al tema. Me pareció interesante tu necesidad y me propuse a solucionarla como desafío personal para mi propio aprendizaje. Aunque el post es de 2012 y estamos en 2015, creo que sirve para el aprendizaje de otros:

Sub eliminarFilasNulas()


Dim i As Integer
Dim j As Integer
Dim ultimaFila As Double
Dim ultimaColumna As Double


ultimaFila = ActiveSheet.UsedRange.Row - 1 + ActiveSheet.UsedRange.Rows.Count
ultimaColumna = ActiveSheet.UsedRange.Column + ActiveSheet.UsedRange.Columns.Count - 1


For j = 1 To ultimaFila


    If j = ultimaFila Then
    Exit For
    End If

    If WorksheetFunction.CountA(Range(Cells(j, 1), Cells(j, ultimaColumna))) = 0 Then


    ActiveSheet.Range(Cells(j, 1), Cells(j, ultimaColumna)).Select
    Selection.Delete Shift:=xlUp
    j = j - 1
    ultimaFila = ultimaFila - 1


    End If


Next


For i = 1 To ultimaColumna


    For j = 1 To ultimaFila


    If Cells(j, i).Value = "0.00" Then


    ActiveSheet.Range(Cells(j, 1), Cells(j, ultimaColumna)).Select
    Selection.Delete Shift:=xlUp
    j = j - 1
    ultimaFila = ultimaFila - 1


    End If


    Next


Next


End Sub


----------



## Gchavabeita (Feb 1, 2017)

Usando F5 
Especial y se escoge celdas en blanco y luego eliminar y listo!!!


----------

